
Ask HN: As a biologist, how do I step up my programming skills? - valarauko
I would regard my self-taught programming ability with Python at beginner to intermediate (ie, I know how to structure a google search to find helpful Stackoverflow answers), and have middling abilities with R. I did some ML for my PhD work, but it&#x27;s nothing fancy. My python-fu probably would make a programmer cry.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking to upgrade my programming skills, and wondering what&#x27;s the recommended &quot;proper&quot; way for someone with my background to go about it? Is there a MOOC or book that&#x27;s the go-to?<p>I&#x27;ve seen suggestions for &quot;How to Design Programs&quot; &amp; SICP, and I&#x27;ve been looking at Racket with interest.
======
kashfi
Exercism.io [https://exercism.io/about](https://exercism.io/about) Free, not-
for-profit, includes code review from a volunteer mentor.

